# Protool-Projekt nach WinCC Flexibel SP3 konvertieren



## holgero (19 Oktober 2013)

Nur mal eine bescheidene Frage.

Kann mann ein Protoo-Projekt direkt nach WinCC Flexibel SP3 konvertieren.

Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß es nicht geht. Und es funktionierte auch nicht.
Desshalb habe ich neulich auf die Schnelle SP3 deinstalliert, SP2 installiert......

Auf der SP3-DVD ist die alte Dokumentation zum Migrieren enthalten. Dann müsste es doch auch einen Weg geben. :sm5:

Danke im Voraus
Holgero


----------



## UniMog (19 Oktober 2013)

Das geht nur  mit SP2 ............
Für sowas hab ich eine VM Ware mit der SP2 Version.....


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Oktober 2013)

.
Das einfache Löschen/Deinstallieren wird dir nicht zum SP2 
zurückhelfen.

Da gab es mal ein WinCCflex-CleanUp-Support-Tool. 
Hat das Flex samt sämtlicher Installationsreste und 
Registry-Einträge vom Rechner gelöscht.

Kannst es ja mal probieren und anschliessend Flex 
nur bis SP2 neu installieren.Ich fürchte aber, 
bei SP3 wird es wohl nicht mehr helfen.

Hilft dir nur eine neu aufgesetzte zweite Maschine mit 
maximal SP2
oder
die Lösung von Unimog.


----------



## holgero (20 Oktober 2013)

Das Deinstallieren war kein großes Problem. Ich hatte zwar kein "Uninstall" gefunden, aber mit Systemsteuerung..Software..WinCC..Entfernen ging es tadellos.

Ich habe aber außer der Protool-Konvertierung  auch noch nichts wieder an diesem Rechner gemacht. Nebenwirkungen sind also noch möglich. Aber ich bin ausnahmsweise mal Optimist


----------



## UniMog (20 Oktober 2013)

http://reither.ohost.de/tool4s7.htm ------ Bist Du der Holger Reither ???


----------



## holgero (20 Oktober 2013)

Jo. Der bin ich.


----------



## Flux (20 Oktober 2013)

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben: geht nur mit SP2. SP3 ist nen großer SW-Sprung (der Eintrag ProTool-Projekt konvertieren fehlt im Startbildschirm).


----------



## robiman (25 November 2013)

Hi Holger, war ja klar das ich dich hier finde ;-)
Habe das auch schon mit SP3 gemacht.
Geht mal und geht mal nicht. 
Die Leute von Siemens konnten das ProTool Projekt aber auch nicht reparieren.
Hilft nur neues protool Projekt und dann migrieren


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

robiman schrieb:


> Hi Holger, war ja klar das ich dich hier finde ;-)
> Habe das auch schon mit SP3 gemacht.
> Geht mal und geht mal nicht.
> Die Leute von Siemens konnten das ProTool Projekt aber auch nicht reparieren.
> Hilft nur neues protool Projekt und dann migrieren



Bist du sicher, dass das mit SP3 geht. Dann bist du wahrscheinlich der Erste und Einzige!  Glückwunsch.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]





Flux schrieb:


> Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben: geht nur mit SP2. SP3 ist nen großer SW-Sprung (der Eintrag ProTool-Projekt konvertieren fehlt im Startbildschirm).


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Ne, das war vor allem eine Sauerei von Siemens, die wollten für die 64-Bit-Version vielleicht nicht zu viel investieren, haben dafür aber ihre Kunden im Stich gelassen. Denn wir müssen nun immer eine SP2 halten, um auch noch einmal ein defektes ProTool-HMI zu erneuern.[/FONT]


----------



## robiman (25 November 2013)

Also Asche auf mein Haupt ist doch nur SP2 Upd3 gewesen :-(


----------

